# استفسار عن الطن المتري



## A30825 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الأخوة الأعزاء:

تقدم لشراء عرض لانابيب نوع ِ5l x60 
seamless carbon steel pipes

وارسلت لي فاتورة العرض mt/$
دولار لكل طن متري

اريد منكم ان توضحوا لي ؟
ما يعادله الطن المتري بالمتر لنوع الأنابيب المذكور 
مع العلم بأن الطن المتري يساوي : 1000كجم


----------



## محمد الاكرم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام
عدد الامتار=1000/ وزن المتر الواحد من الانبوب

وفقك الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يوجد جدول في مواصفة
API SPECIFICATION 5L
​ 
​​Weight per Unit Length
lb/ft and kg/m
يمكن تحويل يالأطنان إلى طول بالمتر​


----------

